# Europäische Release Zeit?



## tehlolman1337 (9. Mai 2012)

Hab jetz kurzerhand das Internet durchforstet, konnte aber leider keine genauen Infos über den eigentlichen europäischen Serverstart herausfinden.
Wie viele von euch wissen hat Game Director Jay Wilson den Mitternachtsrelease zwar bereits angekündigt, allerdings gilt das nur für Amerika. (Pacific Daylight Time)
Müssen wir uns bis morgens um 8 gedulden, oder kommen wir 8 Stunden früher als die Amis zum Zug? Das ist hier die grosse Frage.
Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt das die meisten Spiele nach amerikanischem Zeitsystem released werden und wir Europäer erst in den frühen Morgenstunden spielen können.


Falls einer Bescheid weiss, bitte mit Link zur Quelle.


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

launch day preperation 

da steht



> The Americas (U.S., Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia) servers open at: 12:01 a.m. PDT, May 15



außerdem ist direkt ein zeitzonen rechner verlinkt, ich denke mal bei uns ist also nix mit 0:01

mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich mir nochmal einen bnet-tag anlegen muss, oder der aus der open beta noch ausreicht


----------



## M-aster_1989 (9. Mai 2012)

nope das stimmt nicht, jay wilson hat auch die europäischen release daten angekündigt.
die server in europa werden wohl um 02:00 uhr deutscher Zeit online gehen.

Europe:
The open time: central daylight saving time (GMT + 2) 00:01 15,May


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

mmhh..keine ahnung  0:01 wär ja noch human gewesen, aber wenn ich mich um 2 in der nacht an den rechner setz, steigt mir die herzensdame aufs dach..
hab ja urlaub, fang ich einfach am 15. morgens an


----------



## M-aster_1989 (9. Mai 2012)

nee, hab mich mit dem ganzen Sommer-/Winterzeit gehampel vertan.

In Deutschland haben wir aktuell central daylight saving time, also GMT+2, daher muss ich zurückrudern und die Server werden doch um 00:01 Uhr live gehen.
Blöde Zeitverschiebung und Uhrenumstellerei  


Zum Thema Bnet-Tag: Der reicht, der gilt für das gesamte Bnet, nicht nur für die D3-Beta.
Brauchst also nix mehr machen


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

M-aster_1989 schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben wir aktuell central daylight saving time, also GMT+2, daher muss ich zurückrudern und die Server werden doch um 00:01 Uhr live gehen.
> Blöde Zeitverschiebung und Uhrenumstellerei
> 
> Zum Thema Bnet-Tag: Der reicht, der gilt für das gesamte Bnet, nicht nur für die D3-Beta.
> Brauchst also nix mehr machen


deine worte in gottes ohr. ich verlass mich drauf  bnet-tag hab ich derweil mal selbst überprüft. stand noch in meinem bnet account..alles klar


----------



## Girderia (9. Mai 2012)

es wäre ohnehin am klügsten alle spieler um 0:01 uhr ihrer zeitzone ins spiel zu lassen, so ist es wenigstens etwas gestaffelt, und es stürmen nicht alle spieler der welt zeitgleich die server


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2012)

Ist nur nicht realisierbar. Woher sollten sie wissen wo der Spieler sitzt


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2012)

Das kann man anhand der IP-Adresse schon rausbekommen, solange man nicht über Proxies spielt, die eine andere IP vortäuschen


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Girderia schrieb:


> es wäre ohnehin am klügsten alle spieler um 0:01 uhr ihrer zeitzone ins spiel zu lassen, so ist es wenigstens etwas gestaffelt, und es stürmen nicht alle spieler der welt zeitgleich die server


Und wenn die Leute dann einfach auf die anderen Server connecten und dort so lange spielen, bis ihr eigner on ist?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute dann einfach auf die anderen Server connecten und dort so lange spielen, bis ihr eigner on ist?


jo SEA dürfte schon so 16 uhr online gehen oder? lalelu :>


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Das wär natürlich sehr fein


----------



## Theopa (9. Mai 2012)

Hier kann ich ja mal ne Frage einstreuen:
Was sagen eure Erfahrungen mit der Amazon-Vorbestellung denn so aus? Bestelle da zum ersten mal ein Spiel vor, deshalb würde es mich interessieren ob ich es vielleicht schon am 14. bekomme, zu 100% am 15. oder vielleicht erst 2 Tage später? 

Im Prinzip wäre mir alles bis 15.05. bis so 18 Uhr recht, alles danach wäre....


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2012)

die liefern eigentlich bei so sachen rechtzeitig und auch gerne mal nen tag früher. ich denke mal theoretisch könntest du schon morgen oder samstag mit einer versandbestätigung rechnen. dann liegts nur in den händen der auslieferer.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Naja wenn dann höchstens einen Tag früher.

Deswegen bestelle ich immer beim Händler direkt. Dort hinterlasse ich auch immer meine Telefonnummer damit die mich erreichen falls das Spiel früher da sein sollte, was eigentlich immer der Fall ist.

Schon oft genug gehabt das Montags Release war und ich am Freitag oder Samstag das Spiel schon holen konnte. Was sehr cool is bei Titeln die du dann halt auch schon zocken kannst ohne auf irgendwelche Server zu warten... ^^
Demnach werde ich mein D3 Exemplar wohl Dienstag in der Mittagspause holen und dann pünktlich heimgehen um um 16 Uhr, oder halt auch erst um 0 Uhr vor dem Rechner rumnerden und auf den Serverstart warten...


----------



## M-aster_1989 (10. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Demnach werde ich mein D3 Exemplar wohl Dienstag in der Mittagspause holen und dann pünktlich heimgehen um um 16 Uhr, oder halt auch erst um 0 Uhr vor dem Rechner rumnerden und auf den Serverstart warten...




Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass dieses Game am Dienstag um 00:00 Uhr live geht und nicht am Mittwoch.
Demnach kannst du am Montag Abend vorm PC nerden und auf den Serverstart warten.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Jaaaaa meinte ja auch Montag, mein Fehler...


----------



## Girderia (10. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute dann einfach auf die anderen Server connecten und dort so lange spielen, bis ihr eigner on ist?



Es kommt ja nicht darauf an wann die server on gehen, sondern wann die accounts freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2012)

Nö. Es geht um die Server, nicht die Accounts


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja wenn dann höchstens einen Tag früher.
> 
> Deswegen bestelle ich immer beim Händler direkt. Dort hinterlasse ich auch immer meine Telefonnummer damit die mich erreichen falls das Spiel früher da sein sollte, was eigentlich immer der Fall ist.



hab diesmal auch im laden bestellt. leider ist das aber so ein elektro-fachmarkt und kein reiner games laden. auf meine frage ob sie auch scho montags verkaufen, wie die ganzen anderen läden, eben weil ja um 0:01 serverstart ist, bekam ich nur ne flappsige "aber wir haben um mitternacht nicht offen" antwort 

naja..ich werd montag trotzdem mal hingehn und gucken ob meine CE schon da ist..ich hab uuuurlaub und will schon gerne direkt nachts loslegen


----------



## Tuetenpenner (11. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Ist nur nicht realisierbar. Woher sollten sie wissen wo der Spieler sitzt




War bei Cata aber auch schon so. Wurde hier 9h früher released als bei den Amis (pünktlich um Mitternacht wurden die Accounts die einen Key eingegeben haben automatisch auf Cata hochgestuft).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2012)

nur bei cata gab es regionen, d3 kann jeder überall spielen, egal wo er den key kauft


----------



## HostileRecords (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich war gestern in einem kleinen stadtladen und hab mir D3 vorbestellt, die haben das Spiel sogar schon unter der theke liegen.
Allerdings haben die irgendwas unterschrieben von wegen das sie es nicht vor dem 15. verkaufen, ansonsten würden die 50 000€ strafe zahlen müssen.
Und ich denke nicht das er mir mist erzählt hat, habe ihm sogar 15 euro plus angeboten :<

Denke nicht das für Amazon andere regeln gelten.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2012)

ach..babbel. morgen, spätestens montag wird man das eh überall kaufen können. hab in 20 jahren videospiel geschichte noch nie erlebt, dass sich an irgendwelche veröffentlichungstage gehalten wurde.



> Zur Lieferzeit, diese Mail kam grad von Amazon:
> 
> Guten Tag,
> 
> ...


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2012)

Yay, Diablo 3 wird genau released wenn ich schriftliche Prüfungen hab  Perfekt!


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Allerdings haben die irgendwas unterschrieben von wegen das sie es nicht vor dem 15. verkaufen, ansonsten würden die 50 000&#8364; strafe zahlen müssen.
> Und ich denke nicht das er mir mist erzählt hat, habe ihm sogar 15 euro plus angeboten :<



Glaub ich nich. Der Verkäufer im Gaming-Laden meines geringsten Misstrauens meinte, sie würden anrufen falls es früher da sein sollte. Ich glaube kaum das es so eine Strafe gibt. Wenn das bei so ner bekannten Kette Firmenpolitik ist die Spiele trotz Vertrag mit Blizz früher rauszugeben, dann wäre Diablo 3 wohl jetzt schon ein finanzieller Erfolg für Blizz...


----------



## Throgan (12. Mai 2012)

Außerdem kann es Blizzard doch wumpe sein, es läuft erst wenn die Server online gehen. Vorher ist Blizzard bestimmt über jeden gesparten Traffic froh =)


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2012)

laut div. foreneinträgen wird es wie gesagt heute schon verkauft...gab wohl auch schon einen run auf die CE´s. amazon hat auch schon versandbestätigung verschickt beim kumpel.
hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn es nicht so gewesen wäre


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Stimmt war im Laden, bin eben zurück, gerade abgeholt...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur bei cata gab es regionen, d3 kann jeder überall spielen, egal wo er den key kauft





> In Europa gehen die Spielserver am 15. Mai um 0:01 Uhr (MESZ) online.


Quelle: http://eu.battle.net...g/4371302/#blog



Irgendwo anders stand auch, dass man in anderen Regionen spielen kann (z.B. als Ami in EU um eher zu spielen), allerdings soll man dabei Chars die man in anderen Regionen erstellt nicht mitnehmen können, wenn man dann später wieder die Region wechselt. Das Echtgeldauktionshaus funktioniert auch nur in der eigenen Region. Das mit dem Verkauf ist seit Cata so geregelt, dass die Server das Spiel gar nicht erst vor 12 Uhr freigeben. Das war in Wrath noch nicht so, weshalb man schon vor Mitternacht spielen konnte, was auch einige getan haben (der Saturn hier hatte es damals bereits ab 20 Uhr verkauft).

&#8364;: Global Play wird bis zum US Release eh nicht funktionieren:



> Wir werden Global Play aktivieren, sobald das Spiel in allen Regionen erschienen ist. Daher könnt ihr erst nach der Veröffentlichung in Amerika am 15. Mai um 9:01 Uhr (MESZ) in anderen Regionen spielen.


Aber abgesehen davon, gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass die meisten sich eh erst nach 1-2h einloggen können, wenn die Loginserver nicht mehr alle 2min down gehen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Ah ok, wo hastn das Zitat her mit der Veröffentlichung in Amerika?

Maaaan


----------



## Night2010 (13. Mai 2012)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern in einem kleinen stadtladen und hab mir D3 vorbestellt, die haben das Spiel sogar schon unter der theke liegen.
> Allerdings haben die irgendwas unterschrieben von wegen das sie es nicht vor dem 15. verkaufen, ansonsten würden die 50 000&#8364; strafe zahlen müssen.
> Und ich denke nicht das er mir mist erzählt hat, habe ihm sogar 15 euro plus angeboten :<
> 
> Denke nicht das für Amazon andere regeln gelten.



Was bringt dir das?

Ich habe das Spiel schon, kann es aber nicht installieren, weil dies eben erst am 15 geht.

&#8364;

Da der 15 bzw. der nächste Tag um 00:00 anfängt, liefert Amazon eigentlich immer einen Tag früher.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ah ok, wo hastn das Zitat her mit der Veröffentlichung in Amerika?
> 
> Maaaan




Aus dem selben Block. Stück runterscrollen.


----------



## Nightalb (13. Mai 2012)

In Europa, hab jetzt grad nicht nachgeschaut aber ich glaube Deutschland gehört dazu, kann man das Spiel ab 0.01 Uhr am 15.05. *installieren*.
In Asien 6 Stunden früher, im Amerika 9 Stunden später.
Man kann *nicht* in anderen Regionen als der eigene spielen.
Dieses macht erst das sogenannte "Global Play" möglich, dieser Programmabschnitt wird erst mit dem Start der letzten Server in Amerika hinzugepacht.
(gegen 9.00 Uhr morgens in Deutschland am 15.05)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Nightalb schrieb:


> In Europa, hab jetzt grad nicht nachgeschaut aber ich glaube Deutschland gehört dazu, kann man das Spiel ab 0.01 Uhr am 15.05. *installieren*.





> Wir werden das Installationsprogramm am 14. Mai um 17:01 Uhr (MESZ) freischalten. So habt ihr die Möglichkeit, mit der Installation zu beginnen, eventuell auftretende Fehler zu beheben sowie den Veröffentlichungspatch 1.0.1 herunterzuladen und zu installieren. Sobald die Server dann online sind, könnt ihr sofort loslegen!



Naja is nich wirklich wichtig, da die Installation nur ein paar Minuten dauert, aber geht schon früher


----------



## Xares123 (13. Mai 2012)

installieren kann man übrings ab montag 17:01 uhr. und ab dienstag 00:01 uhr losnerden


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Gut erkannt. Wusstest du auch das man das Spiel schon ab 17:01 installieren kann um dann um 0:01 direkt loszulegen?


----------



## Nightalb (13. Mai 2012)

Eure Informationen stimmen so leider nicht.

Man das Spiel schon ab 17:01 installieren kann um dann um 0:01 direkt loszulegen. !!


----------



## puzzelmörder (14. Mai 2012)

Mhh, eigentlich wollte ich bis morgen nach der Arbeit warten mit zocken aber glaub ich bleib heute doch länger wach. xD
Frage ist nur ob die Server das Spiel mitmachen ab 0 Uhr. 


Dieser 50MB Clientpatch, funktioniert der einwandfrei oder musstet ihr alles nochmal neu laden?


----------



## monthy (14. Mai 2012)

Habe den Download gestern noch einmal komplett neu gestartet. Ist für mich der sicherste Weg.
Einfach Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen und fertig.

Freue mich schon aufs Forum wenn einige Leute festellen, dass sie das Spiel nicht installieren können, weil sie nicht mitbekommen haben das irgend was am Installen nicht i.O. war.

Spiele werde ich aber erst ab morgen Nachmittag. Früher schaffe ich es nicht.

Mfg


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Eben... Wenn du bis um 1 Uhr warten musst bis du reinkommst... Und falls du die Beta gespielt hast spielst du in den ersten Stunden sowieso nur das was du schon kennst...
Also ich würde wohl auch erst warten bis nach der Arbeit an deiner Stelle


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

Der 50mb Patch funktioniert ohne Probleme. Kommt seit dem auch endlich bis zum Install-Button.


----------



## Nexilein (14. Mai 2012)

Ich kann es kaum glauben, aber Amazon hat es bei mir tatsächlich zum ersten mal geschafft ein Spiel rechtzeitig zu schicken...
(was bei D3 durch die vorherige Download-Möglichkeit natürlich vollkommen egal ist....)


----------



## puzzelmörder (14. Mai 2012)

Naja mal schauen, ich lad die 50MB mal runter und hoffe das Beste. 

Vielleich lässt sich die Zeit bis Mitternacht ja zum BWL lernen nutzen und dann kann man sich mit metzeln belohnen. xD
Der Release ne Woche später wäre mir aber lieber, dann wäre meine Klausur am Freitag schon geschrieben und ich müsste beim zocken kein
schlechtes Gewissen haben. =) 

Unglaublich das ich mich wie so nen kleines Kind auf nen die Releasedaten von Spielen freuen kann. xD


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

hehe..ja kumpel und ich haben vorhin auch im cafe gehockt und über d3 gefachsimpelt, bevor wir freudestrahlend in unseren vorbesteller laden gewackelt sind. leider wars noch nicht da. aber wir sind beide mit den nerven am ende..
und könnten beide schon kinder haben die grade so laut usk befähigt sind d3 zu zocken

edit : unbestätigen gerüchten nach sind die CEs grad gekommen. weit weniger als vorbestellt. ABER ich gehöre zu den glücklichen die eine bekommen..
aber das glaub ich erst, wenn ich sie in händen halte


----------

